# Far Cry 4



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2014)

Dal 18 novembre per PC, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360 e Xbox One sara' disponibile Far Cry 4, il nuovo capitolo della serie prodotta dalla Ubisoft e ambientata nelle maestose cime dell'Himalaya. 

In basso il trailer ufficiale.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2014)

Non ho mai giocato a questa serie, potrebbe esser la volta buona, vediamo


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Novembre 2014)

ho giocato solo al 3,bel gioco per chi ama gli sparatutto con la mappa open world.
peccato che il 4 abbia già un season pass da circa 25 euro,soliti furti.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Novembre 2014)

Come sospettavo ci sono poche variazioni rispetto al capitolo precedente, anche se Far Cry 3 è comunque un gran bel gioco. Se avessi comunque la possibilità di comprare la PS4 lo prenderei sicuramente, casomai una volta sceso di prezzo.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2015)

Alla fine l'ho acquistato ancora qualche settimana fa, un giorno l'ho trovato su Amazon a 43 euro e ne ho approfittato. E' il primo gioco di questa serie che provo, lo comincerò credo domani, speriamo mi piaccia.


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mi arriva il 18, preso a 45 euro.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi arriva il 18, preso a 45 euro.



Ci sto giocando con molta calma, il tempo è quel che è, lo presi prima di Natale su Amazon a 43 euri


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2015)

Si ma com' è?


----------



## cris (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma com' è?



giocone 
mille cose da fare, mappa enorme


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma com' è?



Concordo con Cris, è una cosa IMMENSA, ho 45 ore di gioco e sono circa al 50%, vedi te. Poi chiaro se giochi solo le missioni della storia allora credo sia un gioco da 20-30 ore. 

E' la prima volta che gioco a questo genere, non è proprio il mio tipo, però ti dico mi piace parecchio. Chiaro non si parla di un capolavoro, però di un bel gioco sicuramente.


----------



## cris (5 Aprile 2015)

Finito, giocone.
Il piu longevo a cui io abbia mai giocato, un centinaio d'ore

SPOILER, non leggete se non avete finito il gioco


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



PS: ho lasciato vivo pagan min, e fatto secchi quei due somari di Sabal e Amita


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2015)

Io preso a dicembre devo ancora finiro, pensa te quanto tempo c'ho! Comunque è lunghissimo, ci ho giocato un sessanta ore sicuro. Ho raccolto quasi tutto quello che c'ha da raccogliere, mi mancheranno 2-3 missioni secondarie, liberato tutte le torri ed avamposti e mancano 3 o 4 non ricordo missioni principali. Nel giro di qualche settimana conto di finiro, in attesa di the Witcher 3, altro gioco che si prospetta "infinito".


----------



## Doctore (7 Aprile 2015)

Ingiocabile con il pad...come tutti gli fps


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2015)

Chi mi aiuta a prendere un ultimo trofeo online per platinarlo?
[MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] ?


----------



## cris (25 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi mi aiuta a prendere un ultimo trofeo online per platinarlo?
> [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] ?



Ciao Jino, scusami ma non ho il live al momento!


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao Jino, scusami ma non ho il live al momento!



Ma tu hai ps4 o xbox?


----------



## cris (25 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai ps4 o xbox?



xbox


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2015)

Aaaazzz... pensavo avessi ps4, niente allora


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Up!

Nessuno per ps4 che mi aiuto con questo ultimo trofeo coop?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Up!
> 
> Nessuno per ps4 che mi aiuto con questo ultimo trofeo coop?



Eccomi dimmi, non ho letto nulla per paura di spoiler ma ora l'ho finito. Bellissimo


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eccomi dimmi, non ho letto nulla per paura di spoiler ma ora l'ho finito. Bellissimo



L'ho fatto giusto ieri il trofeo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2015)

Gioco fantastico comunque.

Lunghissimo, divertente, spriritoso, una marea di cose abbastanza varie da fare e grafica mozzafiato. 

Mi ha deluso un po' il finale


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gioco fantastico comunque.
> 
> Lunghissimo, divertente, spriritoso, una marea di cose abbastanza varie da fare e grafica mozzafiato.
> 
> Mi ha deluso un po' il finale



Per me un buonissimo gioco ma niente di più, la trama è stata cosi cosi a mio avviso, concordo sul finale che mmm.

Certo un gioco sicuramente divertente, bello longevo, sicuramente da consigliare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2015)

Comprato ieri a 12€ da Mediaworld usato 

( per One )


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comprato ieri a 12€ da Mediaworld usato
> 
> ( per One )



Bel colpo, ma a me personalmente ha un po' deluso, il 3 l'ho trovato infinitamente superiore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bel colpo, ma a me personalmente ha un po' deluso, il 3 l'ho trovato infinitamente superiore.



Io è il primo far cry che gioco e per adesso ( solo al 5%  ) piace ...


----------



## mr.wolf (1 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io è il primo far cry che gioco e per adesso ( solo al 5%  ) piace ...


cerca di potenziare subito:

salute
fondina per le armi
zaino


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io è il primo far cry che gioco e per adesso ( solo al 5%  ) piace ...



Pure io ho cominciato dal quarto, certo non un capolavoro ma un gioco sicuramente piacevole!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> cerca di potenziare subito:
> salute
> fondina per le armi
> zaino



Quello che sto facendo infatti Hahaha ... Solo che non riesco a cacciare quei maledetti animali per la pelle


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che sto facendo infatti Hahaha ... Solo che non riesco a cacciare quei maledetti animali per la pelle


tu pensa a Galliani, vedrai che strage che fai


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2015)

Comunque mi piace .. devo capire come muovermi nella mappa più velocemente e poi ste cacchio di armi mi finiscono i proiettili subito..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2015)

I Far Cry sono uno dei pochi FPS che apprezzo. Il genere non è mai stato nelle mie corde, sempre preferito la terza persona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2015)

ma scusate posso fare una domanda stupida : 
se le pelli che valgono di più in assoluto sono quelle del puma e io prendo un esca e lo faccio venire poi lo uccido e ho la pelle e mi prendo la sua esca.. poi richiamo un altro puma/leopardo e così via.. 

a venderla se non ricordo male sono 130.000 soldi


----------

